# FIRST APP AT RVH



## sbhanna (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all, first post, im just looking some advice on my problems, i have been recieving tratment as over ten years for abnormal smears, which has left me with no neck of the womb and very bad scarring, i have 2 boys aged 13 & 14. i have been with my partner for 4 years and we got our results back from the doc yesterday, he has a below average sperm count, our first app is at the royal in 2 weeks, not sure what to expect. The doctors that i see in the city hos want me to have a hysteractomy as soon as i can so im so confused at the min. We would love a baby before that happens. Any advice would be great.


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

sbhanna - welcome!


I cant advise you re: your health problems etc.


But you can expect your 1st appointment at the RVH to probably be a general history of both of you and maybe some bloods and a scan. DH will probably get an appointment to go for another SA as the Royal like to do their own SA. Obviously everyone is different and have different circumstances. Just ask the Doc as many questions as you can think of - even make a note of them to take with you. Make the most of the appointment to get as much info as possible!


I hope this helps and wish you best of luck.


Cazx


----------

